# [SPONSORED] XForma MBX MKII + 5K Monitor + Intel 5960X/ROG RVE - All Liquid Cooled



## VSG

I have NO IDEA what this is all about. Absolutely none. This is why I am going to subscribe to this thread so I can keep track of things I have no idea about. Also because Derick would inevitable forget to reserve the second post of a build log.


----------



## snef

im in for sure


----------



## PR-Imagery

Doubt it.


----------



## akira749

I don't know that Derick guy did he did other builds in the past?

Anyway I will follow just for fun...


----------



## deafboy

Soon


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Soon


Yeah.

1 year till he starts it.

5 years till he finishes it.

CALLING IT NOW! $5 anyone?


----------



## derickwm

Excuse you gentlemen, I have finished 3 builds in 2015 alone


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Excuse you gentlemen, I have finished 3 builds in 2015 alone


ORLY? Should I remind everyone how those 3 builds ended up happening?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

EK and Asus from Derickwm. I'm expecting great things.


----------



## PR-Imagery

"finished"

Do they still exist?


----------



## ozzy1925

Me in !


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Excuse you gentlemen, I have finished 3 builds in 2015 alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORLY? Should I remind everyone how those 3 builds ended up happening?
Click to expand...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> "finished"
> 
> Do they still exist?


Most... kind of.


----------



## VSG

Off to a grand start already I see


----------



## Pheozero

Soon, he claims.


----------



## Gilles3000

Subbed.


----------



## duckweedpb7

In for the win


----------



## vaporizer

i'll hop on the crazy train. subbed just to sub


----------



## DanWoodsPcMods

Ok I will sub, just to keep derick happy.


----------



## MunneY

Hummmmmmm.... Im not wishing you woulda followed through sir....


----------



## FrancisJF

Subbed?


----------



## Kinaesthetic

We need @pepejovi in here now! A Derick build log isn't right without him in here knowing about it.


----------



## derickwm

What have you done @Kinaesthetic.... stahhhp


----------



## fast_fate

I'm in the bus.....
are we there yet


----------



## Frontside

Suuuuubeeeeddddd


----------



## Jameswalt1

Hmmmm Murderbox perhaps?


----------



## Ceadderman

Soon?!? Really derrickwm? What a shameless plug.









I think I will so that for my build log. After I rebuild it of course.









~Ceadder


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jameswalt1*
> 
> Hmmmm Murderbox perhaps?


Hope the new MBX mkII


----------



## seross69

Got to sub


----------



## USMC Modder

I'm in to see how this thing goes.


----------



## Georgey123

Subbed







, some parts of that text look familiar.


----------



## Barefooter

Subbing


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Wenty




----------



## tjr2121

Subbed.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Sammich.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sure, why not. Le sub.


----------



## derickwm

Tomorrow...maybe.


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Tomorrow...soon.


Fixed.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Subbed...


----------



## derickwm

Update!

First... the main player:

The Dell UP2715K










Best on monitor audio I've ever heard










Impossible to keep dust off the edge to edge glass panel though










Sleek










The back is quite dirty already it seems...










Charging port, love it



















I've never used these covers before in the past but it works quite well with this monitor










4k for the peasants










5k for the PCMasterRace










And yes, you can view it in portrait










These are actually only 4k shots because I am a peasant and only use the laptop near the photo studio 























































The edge to edge glass was honestly what sold me on this monitor. I love the aesthetics of the iMac 5k but I couldn't bring myself to settle for the hardware so I picked up this one as soon as I had realized it was edge to edge glass










Next up, the sexy platinum 1200W PSU.

PSU brought to you by the lovely people at Seasonic!










Packaging as always is wonderful:










Platinum













































Inside you'll find a flip open box










Very padded PSU










My favorite cable bag to date



















Other:



















Lovely PSU bag










Exposed










O.O


















Plenty of stuff here  and one of my favorite features - hybrid mode.























































Cables










Seasonic sleeves the 24pin and uses the flat style ribbon cables for the rest. All black, very clean look for those that aren't custom sleeving.










Don't worry... there will be sleeving










Seasonic Sleeving:










Until next time...


----------



## snef

ohhhhhhhh a Titan X on a 5k monitor.........................................


----------



## Ramzinho

I'm in.. i'm smelling 5960X with dual TITANX


----------



## Spenning

subbed


----------



## PCModderMike

Shows off 5K monitor....only uses 4K.


And _only_ 1200W....meh


----------



## VSG

Tell me about it, and I had helped him get a 1600 watter also


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I'm in.


----------



## Ceadderman

That monitor...









~Ceadder


----------



## Ragsters

In


----------



## catbuster

Subbed


----------



## kl6mk6

Totally subbed!


----------



## Spenning

Derick,I find the lack of you telling people that you have more photos in your instagram account is disturbing. Or is instagram too mainstream, so it goes against your rules as a pro hipster ?









anyway, will this have a dual cpu mobo?


----------



## VSG

Pinterest is where it's at now, especially with EK having one too


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Derick,I find the lack of you telling people that you have more photos in your instagram account is disturbing. Or is instagram too mainstream, so it goes against your rules as a pro hipster ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, will this have a dual cpu mobo?


Wut


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Pinterest is where it's at now, especially with EK having one too


nah derick paints pictures of the hardware and sell them on ebay instead. He does it to pay down the 32 295s he had a while


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Derick,I find the lack of you telling people that you have more photos in your instagram account is disturbing. Or is instagram too mainstream, so it goes against your rules as a pro hipster ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, will this have a dual cpu mobo?
> 
> 
> 
> Wut
Click to expand...


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Derick,I find the lack of you telling people that you have more photos in your instagram account is disturbing. Or is instagram too mainstream, so it goes against your rules as a pro hipster ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, will this have a dual cpu mobo?


Edit: I read through this ^ , and realised my english was terrible. What I meant was: Will this build have 2 xeons or something?
Then I (tried) to make a awful joke about you being known as a ''hipster'' in your ''aldri fornøyd'' build, but I ruined it with my horrendous english...

I will now go back to my cave and never post on ocn until I die.

Jeg er en skam for Norge


----------



## derickwm

I was just confused about the Instagram part...

Case ships tomorrow


----------



## Antykain

NIce! looking forward to seeing how this pans out..


----------



## TheCrazyBoy

ok... subbed...


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> I will now go back to my cave and never post on ocn until I die.
> 
> *Jeg er en skam for Norge*


Man, that makes me sad.

Du ikke er en skam for Norge, min venn








(gotta love Google Translate)


----------



## derickwm

Board shipped today


----------



## Hukkel

The last log for a daily driver ppfffffft whatever.

Just get on with the log already JEEZ


----------



## derickwm

I guess I'll leave this teaser here so people know I'm serious about this one 










Should be arriving Wednesday!


----------



## Spotswood

Wow!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I guess I'll leave this teaser here so people know I'm serious about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be arriving Wednesday!


Really, Bro? REALLY?


----------



## derickwm




----------



## derickwm

Always a good day when a box from Asus Taiwan comes in


----------



## MunneY

I was upsetat the murder box.... now im just sad


----------



## Sunreeper

@dmanstasiu


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I guess I'll leave this teaser here so people know I'm serious about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should be arriving Wednesday!


derick is this what i thing it is? is this AUDIO??????????????


----------



## caliking420

subbed


----------



## derickwm

Small update as today is super busy, but the Asus goodies arrived and I wanted to share


----------



## Jumie

I'm in... Moarrrr pics please


----------



## deafboy




----------



## Jimbags

Yes


----------



## Gilles3000




----------



## Ramzinho

So this is what u Getting Derick ... REALLY !!!! man Really !!!!


----------



## Ramzinho

So this is what u Getting Derick ... REALLY !!!! man Really !!!!








[/URL]


----------



## Barefooter

Really looking forward to seeing that case. Lots of pics please!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> So this is what u Getting Derick ... REALLY !!!! man Really !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The very same


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The very same


Are you serious?!?! I never thought I'd know anybody with one of those!


----------



## Ramzinho

Derick is just building this to Troll us i guess









Wishing you the best of luck man.. really going to be an epic build


----------



## ozzy1925

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Small update as today is super busy, but the Asus goodies arrived and I wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


where to buy the asus rog bridge other than overpriced ebay?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Derick is just building this to Troll us i guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck man.. really going to be an epic build


This is why I do all of my builds 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Small update as today is super busy, but the Asus goodies arrived and I wanted to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where to buy the asus rog bridge other than overpriced ebay?
Click to expand...

Hmm, you know I'm not sure, I will ask my Asus reps.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> where to buy the asus rog bridge other than overpriced ebay?


They're pricey but not as overpriced as the Ebay ones.

2Way: http://www.4launch.nl/shop/get/p-4-productid-365582#p-4-productid-365582
3Way: http://www.4launch.nl/shop/get/p-4-productid-365582#p-4-productid-365581
4Way: http://www.4launch.nl/shop/get/p-4-productid-365582#p-4-productid-365580

No idea if they ship to turkey tho.


----------



## Spenning

derick is the front orange? or did you go for another color scheme this time?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> derick is the front orange? or did you go for another color scheme this time?


Haha it was almost orange but I decided against it for this one.


----------



## Spenning

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



JK, but I really love orange


----------



## King4x4

1200watt?! that means only 2xTitanXs... OR 2x390x!

The wait is killing me!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> JK, but I really love orange


Don't worry, I have another orange build log coming soon  check out Cymric & Tabby in the meantime.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> 1200watt?! that means only 2xTitanXs... OR 2x390x!
> 
> The wait is killing me!


I live dangerously... and believe that 1200w can handle 3 GPUs


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't worry, I have another orange build log coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out
> Cymric
> &
> Tabby
> in the meantime.


already read through them two times.







noone makes a good orange build like you do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I live dangerously... and believe that 1200w can handle 3 GPUs


Murderbox mkIII confirmed. Custom made for Derick.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> and believe that 1200w can handle 3 GPUs


Pretty sure it'll be plenty.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't worry, I have another orange build log coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out
> Cymric
> &
> Tabby
> in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> already read through them two times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noone makes a good orange build like you do.
Click to expand...









This next one will be my favorite!


----------



## deafboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Don't worry, I have another orange build log coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out
> Cymric
> &
> Tabby
> in the meantime.
> 
> I live dangerously... and believe that 1200w can handle 3 GPUs


Post the damn teaser already...


----------



## DerComissar




----------



## Juthos

Subbed.


----------



## derickwm

So I got a bunch of new studio stuff and I did some test shots first with the motherboard I've used for countless builds, and while still the best looking motherboard I've ever owned, it is sadly showing its age and will not be my main in this one 

*Please excuse my scratched up backdrop*

Anyway... these are just testing out the new toys and experimenting with looks!




































































































My favorite:


----------



## deafboy

x58 FTW....


----------



## akira749

Beautiful shots!!!

I miss my R3BE even more...


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Duality92

Sweet jeebus, consider me Subbed!


----------



## derickwm

Alright guys, enough teasers! Here's the board and SLI bridge from Asus 










Big ol' box from Taiwan 










ROG OC Panel



















RVE VS RIIIBE IO Plate... kinda miss the black










OC Panel 5.25" bay




























Pretty standard accessories from the ROG










This board is hot man...










mmm










I'm really glad IO covers are standard on high end boards these days










ROG










Holy outputs batman










Even the subtle design on the PCH heatsink are great










So many pins










m.2










Love the PCI dip switches <3










SATA for days










Solid audio. I kinda miss the 6 pin connectors compared to molex but I'll survive. At least it's more strategically placed compared to the 6 pin that used to be way up near the dimms



















ROG SLI Bridge










Solid aluminum...




























Big thanks Asus ROG Taiwan!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Jealousy is starting to overtake me, Derick...


----------



## deafboy

Just complete and utter porn....

Vote to ban...

I will have to confiscate the hardware for evidence.


----------



## Citra

Here we go again.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Subbed!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Alright guys, enough teasers! Here's the board and SLI bridge from Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big ol' box from Taiwan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG OC Panel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RVE VS RIIIBE IO Plate... kinda miss the black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC Panel 5.25" bay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty standard accessories from the ROG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This board is hot man...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really glad IO covers are standard on high end boards these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy outputs batman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even the subtle design on the PCH heatsink are great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So many pins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the PCI dip switches <3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SATA for days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid audio. I kinda miss the 6 pin connectors compared to molex but I'll survive. At least it's more strategically placed compared to the 6 pin that used to be way up near the dimms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ROG SLI Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid aluminum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big thanks Asus ROG Taiwan!












We can say whatever we want about the black and red themed ROG boards....but they are soooooooooooo damn gorgeous!!!

Great pictures as always









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Just complete and utter porn....
> 
> Vote to ban...
> 
> I will have to confiscate the hardware for evidence.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can say whatever we want about the black and red themed ROG boards....but they are soooooooooooo damn gorgeous!!!
> 
> Great pictures as always


Truth. And thanks!


----------



## aaroc

The block of your mobo for picture testing is super good looking.

I couldnt find the connector in your pictures or there is no connector?
" I kinda miss the 6 pin connectors compared to molex but I'll survive. At least it's more strategically placed compared to the 6 pin that used to be way up near the dimms"


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaroc*
> 
> The block of your mobo for picture testing is super good looking.
> 
> I couldnt find the connector in your pictures or there is no connector?
> " I kinda miss the 6 pin connectors compared to molex but I'll survive. At least it's more strategically placed compared to the 6 pin that used to be way up near the dimms"


Rampage V Extreme Molex



Maximus VI Extreme 6pin


----------



## VSG

Both are a so-so solution. A 6 pin at the bottom location would have been best.


----------



## aaroc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Rampage V Extreme Molex
> 
> 
> 
> Maximus VI Extreme 6pin
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks!!!!! From that angle you can see clearly its a molex connector down there. The original picture has the worst angle possible to see the molex connector.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Both are a so-so solution. A 6 pin at the bottom location would have been best.


Yep,

Like on my Z87 Classified


----------



## mylilpony

I've been leaning towards getting the MBX MKII so I am really looking forward to seeing this build. Skylake needs to come out now!!


----------



## Antykain

This build is just smexy.. That MKII is just insane. Love it


----------



## Ceadderman

Would liketave seen that 6pin along the top where CPUPWR an OCpwr are or in between the SATA bank and the 24pin but it works I guess. Not a fan of leads flogging the cetral parts of a board. But it's an RoG extreme.







so it's excused.









~Ceadder


----------



## USMC Modder

That is just plain sexy.


----------



## Georgey123

Lovely shots Derick and thank you for my new Wallpapers







.


----------



## szeged

im late to the party but....



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Update!
> 
> These are actually _only _4k shots because I am a peasant and only use the laptop near the photo studio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DERICK, a friend of me find your lack of 5k disturbing, so if you want some 5/6k pics, send me a message, and i'll get some for you.


----------



## derickwm

Here they are...










Oh yes 










Back in black



















Hnnnnng










Those cards though...










<3










Box from the motherland arrived! EK-Supremacy EVO Nickel Plexi + Nickel mounting plate










3x EK-FC Titan X Nickel Plexi + Nickel Backplates + EK-FC Terminal Triple Parallel Plexi (what a mouthful...)



















Nickel BPs are hard to take photos of....










Blood Red Coolant










Never get tired of our FC blocks...



















Haven't decided which route I'm going to go yet. Thoughts?










Dat coolant... actually looks like blood.










Fittings. Inspired by @Malik










Compression...










90s










Pass through, extenders, m-m rotary, female-female










Pass throughs, female-female, male-male rotary, plugs, and socket extender










I don't think many know what this fitting is for... the EK-Socket Extender, despite many asking for it.










Our standard XRES with nickel extender fitting that is required to fill the inset G1/4 threads.










The socket fittings replace this nickel fitting and now you have a completely black solution!


----------



## catbuster

Amazing stuff







cant wait for more !


----------



## akira749

Pure pr0n!!!!!!!


----------



## ondoy

moooooooooooooooore please....
can't wait for the finish product...








aside from the hardware stuff, the pics looks amazing...
what setup are you using ?


----------



## Ceadderman

I wanna see more. And wanna see a flush extender for SLi bridges.









Oh an a dual DDC mount.
















~Ceadder


----------



## MunneY

i dont even care about whats in the pictures... Your shots are A1


----------



## Goofy Flow

Subbed


----------



## jeffro37

Subbed!!! You know how to take some great pics.







Can't wait to see how this turn out.


----------



## Spenning

Just finish the build already.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> Just finish the build already.


Ohu. Send me 5k photos plz


----------



## Vesimas

Sub


----------



## fakeblood




----------



## Kimir

5K hmm... subbed










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Maybe a little blurry and grainy, they are soc pics.


and a game screen


----------



## VSG

lol here I was thinking Kimir would have provided some of his special wallpapers in 5k


----------



## stren

subby subby for a dream machine


----------



## dman811

I finally located the illegal pr0n. Might as well buy latex pants now. Derick is subbing to Derick's build.


----------



## derickwm

Guis... Soon.


----------



## Ceadderman

Time to get on my horse an beat derrick to his front door. Be there in a jiff derrick.


















~Ceadder


----------



## derickwm

You've got ~12 hours. Might want to find another mode of transportation


----------



## Fiery

Subbed


----------



## Ceadderman

I will make it. I've the ghost of Paul Revere's horse under me bum.







lol

~Ceadder


----------



## King4x4

Interesting! This is going faster then expected..... DERICK CHANGING?!


----------



## Kinaesthetic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> Interesting! This is going faster then expected..... DERICK CHANGING?!


Yeah. I'm calling horse poo. This build log is gonna slow down after he receives the components. No way Derick can keep up this build pace!


----------



## Duality92

Just realized, my Canon T1i doesn't even shoot in that high resolution QQ


----------



## USMC Modder

That all looks absolutely amazing. Great job with all the pictures.


----------



## catbuster

Cant wait !!!


----------



## derickwm

Well I leave the country in a week so prepare for a bunch of updates and then nothing for 3 weeks...


----------



## claes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well I leave the country in a week so prepare for a bunch of updates and then *nothing for 3 weeks...*












Have fun!


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> lol here I was thinking Kimir would have provided some of his special wallpapers in 5k


oh you...










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



like this?





looking back at the EK pics, I think I'm gonna get a EK-Socket Extender, need that to replace the stock extender on the SLI bridge here.
Saved to my cart, for when I get my bench table on water (not sure when with that weirdly acting 980 KPE).
Liking the new compression fittings too, they look really compact.


----------



## derickwm

UPS is killing me...


----------



## snef

ohhh yeah, forgot they are from Vancouver Canada

Did you take some option?????


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> UPS is killing me...


You are killing me... check skype... LOL


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> UPS is killing me...


Tol you I was gonna be there...








Mwahah hah hah

~Ceadder


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well I leave the country in a week so prepare for a bunch of updates and then nothing for 3 weeks...


what's so important that you have to pause a build log?


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spenning*
> 
> what's so important that you have to pause a build log?


Travel and its more than likely it's all worked related. Also when you are away, you can not provide updates on the build.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> oh you...


lol I love how spoiler quoted pics are still prone to the "Recent images in this thread" at the top left


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Travel and its more than likely it's all work related. Also when you are away, you can not provide updates on the build.


Yeah,I know. I was just trying to give a subtle hint that I wanted to know what he was going to be doing, because my dad always told me that it's rude to put one's nose in other people's affairs, but I'm curious as heck, so whatever.









Anyway. Derick, 5k pics are coming soon.







But just a question, did you buy any add on options to this case or?


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Well I leave the country in a week so prepare for a bunch of updates and then nothing for 3 weeks...


Can't your girlfriend, dog, cat or pet fish do the build log for you?


----------



## dieanotherday

yo where da case at


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dieanotherday*
> 
> yo where da case at


I DON'T KNOW



*CRIES*


----------



## catbuster

Wow UPS sucks


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I DON'T KNOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CRIES*


Thats the part where i call them and flip out


----------



## fakeblood

Someone on here works for UPS and has taken it for themselves


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Thats the part where i call them and flip out


Unless you are Derick in which case he chickens out and has someone else do it

But yeah damn, that's tough. I would have been upset also.


----------



## derickwm

1 live chat and 2 calls later... waiting for a third call to confirm I can come pick it up tonight


----------



## Ceadderman

Sucks bruh.









Least you know I never got it. Keep your spirits up. You will get it after all.









~Ceadder


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 1 live chat and 2 calls later... waiting for a third call to confirm I can come pick it up tonight


If the local station has it I would think they would let you pick it up. I know FedEx allows this. Good luck!!!!


----------



## derickwm

Guis.


----------



## decimator

This is literally what this emoticon is for.


----------



## VSG

Nice update bro


----------



## Spotswood

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Guis.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't


Oh my.


----------



## DerComissar

Unboxing video.


----------



## snef

yes please, or a lot of pics


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Guis.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


This guy is a tease


----------



## Lefik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> This guy is a tease


Teasers?


can't wait


----------



## Lefik

double post


----------



## King4x4

For Real... LETS SEE SOME PICS!









Also, inb4 he leaves for 3 MONTHS with no updates!


----------



## Chaython

How do you get such great sponsorship?


----------



## dman811

1) He's a really good modder, 2) he works for EK.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 1) He's a really good modder, 2) he works for EK.












Pics coming tomorrow. Had a celebration night for an unrelated event. Champagne for all!


----------



## dman811

Oh, and him and I have the exact same first name.


----------



## Spenning

Spoiler: Warning: of topic!



Derick, my friend and I didn't see any other soloution than to send the pictures to me in an email, and I think that gmail might have down-scalled them a bit. I'll just send them to you in a pm, but I'll just post one of them here.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Gilles3000

Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## derickwm




----------



## derickwm

The mighty box... with sturdy shipping braces



















Extremely thick foam "suspended" the case in the box (foam is inside the cardboard as well)










Finally a last resort of plastic:









(You retail MKIIs will have a bit newer protection layer here)

omgz...










Dat finish










More foam keeping everything in place




























Foam, everywhere










Fans are snapped in














































Prototype 2 if that wasn't clear to anyone 










More bubble wrap!










Solid aluminum










Even included some tools 




























Crossflow





































HDD sleds










So the first thing I did was mod the DDC mount to fit a D5... because I'm simply a D5 guy! I'll have more pics of this later...










Top fans... so sexy




























D5 kit










Just a preview of what's to come










Those Titan Xs...










RVE










Sexy ROG SLI Bridge










EK-Vardar























































Last one for tonight...










Woo!


----------



## deafboy

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....

Gorgeous!


----------



## Kimir

That's lovely!


----------



## catbuster

Ok


----------



## ozzy1925

sickkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## akira749

Absolutely awesome man!!!


----------



## dman811

Those latex pants would be a really good investment.


----------



## fast_fate

Great Update & Beautiful Photos


----------



## Spenning

updates


----------



## evoll88

Wow that case is amazing and can't wait to see this when your done!!


----------



## derickwm

Thanks guys  glad you enjoyed them!


----------



## Swisser

If I just thought I could get away with buying one of those with out the fiancee murdering me...


----------



## kaistledine

Subscribed ! this is sick


----------



## ondoy

cant' decide which is better, the pics or the hardware...


----------



## USMC Modder

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## stren

woot


----------



## Duality92

You two should not have the same avatar, I keep mixing you up!

@stren & @derickwm


----------



## Genny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swisser*
> 
> If I just thought I could get away with buying one of those with out the fiancee murdering me...


How much ya spend on the ring? Tell her you deserve something nice too.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You two should not have the same avatar, I keep mixing you up!
> 
> @stren & @derickwm


Yes but only one of them is King Iguana


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> You two should not have the same avatar, I keep mixing you up!
> 
> @stren & @derickwm
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but only one of them is King Iguana
Click to expand...


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


Sad panda is sad.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*


It doesn't mean that you're not worth it


----------



## deafboy

Yes it does...


----------



## mylilpony

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> The mighty box... with sturdy shipping braces
> 
> Woo!


Just the quad radiator mount and the single rad/ddc pump mount? I'm thinking of doing that and still have to decide if I want that reservoir or to buy a larger reservoir. Looks great.


----------



## PCModderMike

This is so clean derick....by far one of my fav builds from you. Loving the pics too.....dat backdrop.


----------



## derickwm

A wonderful OCN member sent me a present  not sure if he wants to be anon or not, he can pipe up if he wants haha


----------



## kl6mk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Just the quad radiator mount and the single rad/ddc pump mount? I'm thinking of doing that and still have to decide if I want that reservoir or to buy a larger reservoir. Looks great.


Learn how to use spoilers. Though all those pix are sweet, its hard to scroll through em all twice on a mobile.


----------



## DerComissar

Dat case.........


----------



## PR-Imagery

Images too big, nothing loads...


----------



## FrancisJF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Images too big, nothing loads...


Probably we have lame internet speeds. But mine only loads 1/4 of the image or some time half of the image.


----------



## thenailedone

Seeing as I don't get to spend so much time on OCN as I did many moons ago I am not so desensitized to top end kit like most here... 3 x Titan X's... holy mother of god


----------



## lowfat

Why no black luminous panel?









So MBX shipped you the reservoir, that EK makes custom for them? Find that kind of funny. Better pics of the res installed?

Where is the name plate?

How are you going to manage all those GPU cables? To me it looks all the cables run between the motherboard and motherboard tray w/o the possibility to secure them. How high are the motherboard standoffs?

I assume everything will be water cooled, so is 5x120mm worth of rad enough for all that?


----------



## aaroc

The best of the case is how much foam to protect itself during the shipping, specially inside.


----------



## Jimbags

So so much hardware pron


----------



## Gilles3000

Awesome...









And that packaging.


----------



## derickwm

Damn, @lowfat, hit me hard with the questions!

1. It's a long story

2. Will get you some photos...next time I guess.

3. Name plate is on its way, Charles shipped this to me quick because I leave soon.

4. TBD on the GPU cables. I doubt it'll be as meticulous as yours.

5. Sigh...I wish I had seen this post last night before install the mobo. I'll see what I can do.

6. Yes of course. In theory it should be we usually recommend 120 per component + 120 on top, which this is. We will see though. Definitely going to have to squeeze in P/P for fans.

Update!

So first up I needed to block my GPUs of course! So much Nickel...










Time to take that stock cooler off...










*Poof*



















So shiny










I love pre-cut RAM pads...










And there she is










Time for the backplate...




























BAM










All done 










Then there were 3... pardon my photo here. These backplates are not easy to photograph










So sexy... missing the terminal because, you'll see.





































Love these plexi terminals



















So shiny
































































So... here's where it gets a little confusing. I leave May 26th, but I have to finish a *quick* version of this build for some marketing purposes. SO the following photos are featuring my Rampage III Black Edition because I need a board that has RAM and Motherboard blocks, and it's still TBD what I'll be watercooling on the Rampage V Extreme. *NOTE: THE FINAL BUILD WILL HAVE THE RAMPAGE V EXTREME AND HARD TUBING*



























































































I'm not entirely sold on this combo yet... the tube on the right will be straightened via @lowfat hot/cold water method. The clear tubing will have blood red coolant flowing through it. I may switch it so red fittings have the clear tubing/red fluid and black fittings have black tubing. Or just go back to one color set. What do YOU guys think?


----------



## dman811

Black fittings, clear hard tubing, red liquid.


----------



## Malik

I love this project. Big Respect


----------



## PR-Imagery

Images too lewd for my browser


----------



## Elder

It looks amazing








I love Temjin style unibody cases, and I'm especially attached to a Asus Rampage Black Edition series ... brilliant mobo.


----------



## mylilpony

Are you going to drill a hole in the panel to get to the bottom of the case? or is there space for tubes and I'm blind?


----------



## Genny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mylilpony*
> 
> Are you going to drill a hole in the panel to get to the bottom of the case? or is there space for tubes and I'm blind?


You have to drill one hole minimum depending on how you want your loop routed. There's a space for one tube right under the res mount.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Black fittings, clear hard tubing, red liquid.


I agree.


----------



## Goofy Flow

Beautiful photos








Is natural light or studio light?
I think it's natural light, right?


----------



## derickwm

Natural of course!


----------



## Aibohphobia

What are you using as a backdrop?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Natural of course!


I saw your family's comments on facebook when you first got the case. "That means you were exposed to sunlight!" or something. Was it painful?


----------



## snef

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Beautiful photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is natural light or studio light?
> I think it's natural light, right?


look at the acrylic bridge you will know









photo skills is natural but light.......









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Natural of course!










OHHHHH Derick....natural.............tst tst tst


----------



## fast_fate

black fittings, black tubing, red coolant


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aibohphobia*
> 
> What are you using as a backdrop?


Gray vinyl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Natural of course!
> 
> 
> 
> I saw your family's comments on facebook when you first got the case. "That means you were exposed to sunlight!" or something. Was it painful?
Click to expand...

Yes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snef*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Goofy Flow*
> 
> Beautiful photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is natural light or studio light?
> I think it's natural light, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at the acrylic bridge you will know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo skills is natural but light.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Natural of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHHHHH Derick....natural.............tst tst tst
Click to expand...

Hehe








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fast_fate*
> 
> black fittings, black tubing, red coolant


I don't know about black tubing but after working with non-ZMT soft tubing for the first time in a very long time...I sure miss it.


----------



## lowfat

Black fittings, black *sleeved* tubing, clear coolant.


----------



## Spenning

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lowfat*
> 
> Black fittings, black *sleeved* tubing, clear coolant.


Listen to the sleeving lord Derick.


----------



## jdstock76

Red fittings, black tubing, red coolant!


----------



## derickwm

Final update before I leave... V1 complete. V2 will have cables 



















































































































































































































































































































*V2 with cables, hard tubing & Rampage V Extreme coming late June.*


----------



## deafboy

Sexy as fuuuu.... I need a lightbox floor I think.


----------



## Georgey123

. I dont think I can wait till June. What type of rads are you using Derick?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I dont think I can wait till June. What type of rads are you using Derick?


I'm voting that he'll use the new EK XE series radiators ^^


----------



## Gilles3000

Absolutely stunning









Love the red&black color scheme too, which is not something I'm too big a fan of usually.


----------



## Malik




----------



## thenailedone




----------



## Spenning

holy mother of cow, that's beautiful


----------



## Georgey123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> I'm voting that he'll use the new EK XE series radiators ^^


Was thinking that as well







. Looking forward to them releasing.


----------



## derickwm

Thanks everyone!


----------



## l3p

Awesome Derick!


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sexy as fuuuu.... I need a lightbox floor I think.


Yeah, you should get one.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Final update before I leave... V1 complete. V2 will have cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *V2 with cables, hard tubing & Rampage V Extreme coming late June.*


Absolutely gorgeous. Your photography rivals Charles photos at the XForma site.
Rep+








(if I could, lol)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Damn fine. Damn fine.


----------



## VSG

It's really amazing what you managed to push out after what happened (no worries, that's your prerogative to say if/when you have to). Just for that I think this is one of the best put together build given the time and other obligations so far. Great job man, and I am meaning it this time too.

Now stop making excuses and get the main cables in atleast before you leave!


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I dont think I can wait till June. What type of rads are you using Derick?


EK PE rads. May switch to XE...we'll see. I kind of like having Push/Pull.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3p*
> 
> Awesome Derick!


Thank you sir.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Sexy as fuuuu.... I need a lightbox floor I think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you should get one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Final update before I leave... V1 complete. V2 will have cables
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *V2 with cables, hard tubing & Rampage V Extreme coming late June.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous. Your photography rivals Charles photos at the XForma site.
> Rep+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if I could, lol)
Click to expand...









I don't know about that, but I appreciate the compliment nonetheless!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> It's really amazing what you managed to push out after what happened (no worries, that's your prerogative to say if/when you have to). Just for that I think this is one of the best put together build given the time and other obligations so far. Great job man, and I am meaning it this time too.
> 
> Now stop making excuses and get the main cables in atleast before you leave!










Thanks buddy! Yesterday was quite a struggle...but powered through.


----------



## derickwm

Oops forgot one:


----------



## dman811

Now that's what I call a Tove Lo style teaser.


----------



## Duality92

Those top fans are a fingers worst nightmare.


----------



## Aesthethc

This is just insane.

And awesome.

Good thing insane is awesome.


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Those top fans are a fingers worst nightmare.


Would be scary if those were Delta's.


----------



## stren

R3BE plus motherboard block. Still the best looking board evah.


----------



## USMC Modder

Just plain sexy looking. Can't wait to see the version 2 with the cables and hard tubing now.


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> R3BE plus motherboard block. Still the best looking board evah.


True!

I stopped counting the number of times I said to Derick how I miss mine!


----------



## Barefooter

V1 is looking awesome! That bridge looks spectacular. It looks like you polished the inside of the tubes.

Got any tips on polishing the inside?

I just finished polishing the outside of mine, was thinking of using a wood dowel wrapped with sand paper. I just don't want to damage the threads.


----------



## derickwm

Didn't do any polishing actually. Though I've got the stuff ready for V2...


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stren*
> 
> R3BE plus motherboard block. Still the best _platform_ evah.


FTFY.

Total porn.


----------



## Natskyge

Woah.......


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Natskyge*
> 
> Woah.......


Good idea to quote Keanu. I second that notion! This rig is absolutely sick.


----------



## derickwm

Alright boys and girls, I'm back. I had to RMA one of the Titan Xs... because Derick. I'll be putting it all back together soon though.


----------



## dman811

I didn't steal it and mess around with it, I promise.


----------



## King4x4

Strangely enough two of my closest friends had issues with TitanXs coming up DOA... Derick effect?!


----------



## deafboy

Chop chop...


----------



## Jimbags

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Chop chop...


I second this


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

I know hes got some plans for this baby.


----------



## hypergon

Subbed


----------



## Ceadderman

Update?









~Ceadder


----------



## King4x4

THIS... IS... DERRRRIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!


----------



## derickwm

Sorry guys







been busy with Alaskan Arctic and Tortie. Will have this finished by Wednesday.


----------



## King4x4

Soon?


----------



## dman811

Aldri Fornøyd might like to argue that.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sorry guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> been busy with Alaskan Arctic and Tortie. Will have this finished by Wednesday.


Don't lie or you'll break some hearts, man.


----------



## akira749

Derick is working is *** off to meet the dealine before leaving for the Quakecon


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quakecon... hope this ones there


----------



## Ceadderman

Wish mine could be. But lack of transportation and a completed build says no.









~Ceadder


----------



## deafboy




----------



## ckool

any update on this bad boy?


----------



## derickwm

It was finished at Quakecon. Will have updated photos when I return


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> It was finished at Quakecon. Will have updated photos when I return


Lies™


----------



## VSG

I can testify, your honor.


----------



## derickwm

Though I will be redoing with copper tubing once I return...


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Though I will be redoing with copper tubing once I return...


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Though I will be redoing with copper tubing once I return...


ORLY? Now you have my attention (as does the US TSA lolz).


----------



## King4x4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Though I will be redoing with copper tubing once I return...


Like I said!

Lies™


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> I can testify, your honor.


I seen it in person... Its done.


----------



## VSG

Don't tell me you were at Quakecon! I would have loved to meet THE Deadpool in person.


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Don't tell me you were at Quakecon! I would have loved to meet THE Deadpool in person.


Yep I was there in person. I was at the Nvidia booth most of the weekend.


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Yep I was there in person. I was at the Nvidia booth most of the weekend.


Geez I am pretty sure I spotted you multiple times then. I wasn't sure so never came up and said hello. Oh well!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *geggeg*
> 
> Geez I am pretty sure I spotted you multiple times then. I wasn't sure so never came up and said hello. Oh well!


Did you see the White/Green N450 case? at all. Or did you stop buy one of the workshops?


----------



## VSG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xD3aDPooLx*
> 
> Did you see the White/Green N450 case? at all. Or did you stop buy one of the workshops?


I stopped by hoping to see Surroz troll in real life as well but ended up mostly disappointed by his professionalism at the workshops


----------



## Sibras

Nice looking build. It would be interesting to see how V2 turned out.
One question I had was what was involved in modifying the DDC mount to hold the D5 (im also a D5 man) as the pictures were a bit to dark to make it out from.


----------



## Ceadderman

derick derick who gots da derrickwm.









I think he forgot all but us.









~Ceadder


----------



## derickwm

Sorry guys  summer has been so busy... all that's left now is to plumb the copper.

Thanks to Seasonic & Sanctum Sleeving!


----------



## kaistledine

Nice !


----------



## Natskyge

It is lives! It lives!


----------



## Barefooter

Wow! Nice cables and great photography too!


----------



## Jonasckx

Cable porn


----------



## Ceadderman

Love that Murder Mod PSU backplate. Cables are awesomesauce too.









~Ceadder


----------



## Farmer Boe

Great color combo and great photos.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Heyoooo


----------



## derickwm

Since we're reviving the dead I guess I'll post this here!










Received from the man himself this last week. Should have an update for you guys this weekend!


----------



## King4x4

and... HERE WE GO!


----------



## Ragsters

I'm ready!!!


----------



## derickwm

News lens = new updates? Maybe.


----------



## EduardoB

This is absolutely awesome! A piece of art! Congrats!


----------



## Ceadderman

What is the list on a Brass Camera lens, if you don't mind the asking.









~Ceadder


----------



## Duality92

I've been wanting that lens for so long now


----------



## el gappo

Impatiently waiting!


----------



## derickwm

Alright guys, updates, finally! I'm so sorry for the delay. I can't even begin to describe how hectic life has been lately. But I'm getting back on track, put a bunch of work into this last night. Basically rebuilding from the ground up to redo some things and clean it all up, especially in the bottom compartment:

So here's where we were...

Just before Quakecon:










After Quakecon, with cables:










And now...

So what I started with yesterday:










torn down:










Decided to put an EK-Ascendacy control unit in one of the sleds:



















And mounted:










Completely hidden, especially once the other sleds go in:










Now for down below... making sure I cable manage as I go or I'll regret it, again.










Got fittings?










**AS A PSA FOR FUTURE MKII OWNERS, I HIGHLY RECOMMEND PUTTING A DDC DOWN BELOW, D5 ADDS QUITE A BIT OF WORK, LUCKY I HAVE A LARGE STASH OF FITTINGS TO EXPERIMENT WITH**

Now I can simply drop a tube in where the hole is on the light tray:










And now... the fun part, cable managing the GPU cables behind the mobo...










Again, just need to take it slowly.


----------



## akira749

Nice!!

Are you cooling the Ascendacy or leave it passive?


----------



## Duality92

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Decided to put an EK-Ascendacy control unit in one of the sleds:


Y U Ascendo dis?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duality92*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Decided to put an EK-Ascendacy control unit in one of the sleds:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y U Ascendo dis?
Click to expand...

 magic!


----------



## Ninhalem

So by you using the Ascendancy, does that mean EKWB will start selling the product in the future, or are you just using prototype parts?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> So by you using the Ascendancy, does that mean EKWB will start selling the product in the future, or are you just using prototype parts?


We will sell a different version of Ascendacy in the future, I just happen to have most of the prototype boards from the first gen with me


----------



## derickwm

Made a *little* progress from last night:


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We will sell a different version of Ascendacy in the future, I just happen to have most of the prototype boards from the first gen with me


Now that you mention it, how's Signalkuppe doing, any news?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We will sell a different version of Ascendacy in the future, I just happen to have most of the prototype boards from the first gen with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you mention it, how's Signalkuppe doing, any news?
Click to expand...

Sadly none for now


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Made a *little* progress from last night:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Brings me back to the murderbox days.
Would be nice to see Charles and Nils pop in, like they sometimes did, back in the day.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sadly none for now


Pity, it seems like a great product that could have the potential to utterly destroy other solutions on the market. Just wish more info would come about and consumers could actually buy into it ^_^


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Sadly none for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pity, it seems like a great product that could have the potential to utterly destroy other solutions on the market. Just wish more info would come about and consumers could actually buy into it ^_^
Click to expand...

We want to launch just as badly as you guys want it! This product has been around since the first day I was hired... nearly 3 years ago


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We want to launch just as badly as you guys want it! This product has been around since the first day I was hired... nearly 3 years ago


So, in other words, Tiborr and the rest of the crew are busting their asses to not only work on the product when able to, but also do their best to not provide proof he's actually a wizard. Y'know, the spell casting type since he seems capable of pulling a number of things out of thin air (in a good way)


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> We want to launch just as badly as you guys want it! This product has been around since the first day I was hired... nearly 3 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in other words, Tiborr and the rest of the crew are busting their asses to not only work on the product when able to, but also do their best to not provide proof he's actually a wizard. Y'know, the spell casting type since he seems capable of pulling a number of things out of thin air (in a good way)
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## MetallicAcid

I just found this project. Then I found the ascendancy.... Then I found out it doesn't exist yet.

Great stuff, and I cannot wait to see the result. This MKII I want so badly.

But I need the ascendancy... In black PCB :'(


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MetallicAcid*
> 
> I just found this project. Then I found the ascendancy.... Then I found out it doesn't exist yet.
> 
> Great stuff, and I cannot wait to see the result. This MKII I want so badly.
> 
> But I need the ascendancy... In black PCB :'(


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EK_tiborrr*
> 
> Let me just leave this here then: my new baby, called _Signalkuppe_ for the moment. Why? Because it's a PWM-only controller.
> 
> Either PCIe slot or 6-pin PCIe power connector, USB connectivity (no waste of PCIe signal lanes).
> Availability: January 2016. Pricing? Very competitive!
> 
> 
> 
> We will do a short white-up on the product next week.


----------



## Ninhalem

I definitely like the PCI format, and don't understand people whining about cables going across the motherboard. Everyone knows that most modders will find a way to make the cables combed and appear perfect like the motherboard and GPU cables.


----------



## lowfat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninhalem*
> 
> I definitely like the PCI format, and don't understand people whining about cables going across the motherboard. Everyone knows that most modders will find a way to make the cables combed and appear perfect like the motherboard and GPU cables.


No way would I ever use it in one of the PCIe slots. All the fans and sensors running to it are going to look messy. I see no way around that. Thankfully it can be powered w/ a 6-pin connector instead.


----------



## derickwm

Guys. I'm almost done. Finishing up the tubing this week, here are some photos:

I had to clean up the blocks and backplates... coolant dried in them and were getting a little dirty:










Top: Cleaned | Bottom: Pre-cleaning










Redid the cable management:










Results:



















So close guys! Sorry for the delay...


----------



## derickwm

Not much of an update but I got the new 9 foot backdrops hung up so stay tuned for some beautiful shots tomorrow!


----------



## Artikbot

Computer porn, photo porn, now backdrop porn...

Oh come on derick!


----------



## derickwm

All done guys! Photos coming soon


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All done guys! Photos coming soon


HURRY!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Where did you get that fantastic RoG plate on the back of the MB tray? Right smexy that is, wot?









~Ceadder


----------



## PR-Imagery

Photos soon, no photos


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> Photos soon, no photos


I set the schedule


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I set the schedule


You just want one of us to change it to "soon, tm"


----------



## taowulf

I don't mind waiting.

Does this reverse psychology thing even work?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> I set the schedule
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just want one of us to change it to "soon, tm"
Click to expand...

"Soon*™*"


----------



## derickwm

Alright alright I guess I can share a teaser with you guys


----------



## derickwm

Soon™


----------



## derickwm

All done guys...

Huge thanks to [email protected] & my sponsors for making this possible:

















































































































































Time to go dark...


----------



## GHADthc

*Heavy breathing intensifies*


----------



## akira749

Absolutely gorgeous man!!!


----------



## DerComissar

Kinda makes me miss my TJ07, I must say!

Outstanding job Derick.
The photos are amazing, as well.
I certainly hope Charles has seen his heritage continue on here.

Rep+


----------



## guitarhero23

That thing sure does have 1 or 2 USB ports in the back


----------



## Drizztly

Damn, this is an awesome build! I love it!


----------



## Duality92

Great work as always Derick!


----------



## sinnedone

Definitely some nice eye candy there Derick, Thanks for sharing the build process.


----------



## derickwm

For anyone still subbed, I made a video! This is also the launch of my own brand, please sub/like etc. I'm not above whoring myself out to OCN'ers!


----------



## ckool

&$!% i could watch a 20 mins version of that video! Beautiful work....


----------



## lowfat

Looks good.

Glad you stuck the sleeving underneath the compression rings this time.


----------



## Drizztly

You captured the details of this glorious build very good!


----------



## mhineareyoubulletproof

derickwm said:


> All done guys...
> 
> Huge thanks to [email protected] & my sponsors for making this possible:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go dark...


Somebody please tell me what the f**k is this. This is insane....sort of end-game. Damn this build. Really exquisite.


----------



## Gamer2021

Are the xforma cases end of life or are they are working on something else? They seem to no longer for sale on Titan Rig


----------

